# multiple amps



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Is there anything out there that will let you shut off certain amps in a multi amp system. I have a 1200x1 kicker amp and a 300x4 kicker amp running my highs. I would like to be able to shut the 1200 watt amp off when my son is in the car. The nf on the deck doesnt quite cut it


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

yes you can, run the remote wire from the deck to the first amp (little one), then splice the wire from the little amp (remote) to go to a switch, then run the wire from the switch to the big amp. Its not that hard to do but pm me if you need more detailed information.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Dont splice wires...use a relay and some sort of a distro block

Run the remote turn-on to the input on the relay, wire from relay output to distro block, 2 wires from the distro, cut one and connect both ends to a switch


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Another solution would be to get a HU with a non-fading rca's for the subs. I got a Clarion and I have a 5 y/o daughter and its like having 2 volume controls, 1 for everything and 1 just for my audiobahn 1200dt amp. I can turn down the sub amp all the way, and still get just a lil bit of bass. That's the main reason I bought the HU in the first place, plus having 4v pre-amp outputs and a nice fm reception helped. Look into any HU with a "non-fading" sub rca output. I think Alpine also makes one, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I have remote bass boost in the glove box from the sub amp...when my mom is in the car I turn the knob all the way down and there is NO bass...are u sure u dont have that? I have the 800.2 Kicker Amp and it has one, I cant imagine the 1200 not having one, is there a slot in the amp that looks like a phone wire goes into it? U might have to jus buy the lil unit real cheap by itself and hook it up.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

How do you have the rcas running?

You obviously have the 300x4 running off the front and rear rca outputs. Is the 1200x1 running off a sub output or do you have one of the others split to it? If it's running off a sub output you can probably just go into the menu and turn off the sub output, should be as simple as pushing a couple buttons. What headunit do you have?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have the rca running off of my nf output. It doesnt quite get enough of the bass out its still really loud. The 4 channel is off of the front and rear I have a kenwood excelon head unit, its a couple years old. Never thought about turning the sub output off. Ill look into that. The remote bass boost is for head units without non fade or sub controls


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Dude the remote Bass Boost has nothing to do with the HU its just a wire that goes from the amp to a separate switch that u can place anywhere in the car...it controls the amp directly.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

My alpine has sub control built in, I can turn down the sub or turn it off completely. If you can, look on the amp and see if there's a phonejack-looking plug.u can get a remote bass controler and plug it right into the amp.

If not, just have a switch that cuts the remote turn-on from the sub amp, but not the main amp.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

yes I know I can have a remote bass, but the sub control does the same thing except it is right in the head unit. Kicker, planet audio and other brands started doing that to control the amp but nobody uses them unless they dont have a sub contol. Yes I can turn it down from my excelon deck and it only takes 1 button to turn it off I just forgot about being able to turn it off


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Okay thanks for the help guys one more question I bought a box already made for my L7s I went in to look at some sound deadener at my friends shop when he heard the subs he said something was wrong with the box, come to find out the box isnt built for those speakers. I dont really have anymore room in my trunk for a bigger box with my amp rack back there. Should I build a box for my car or build one for my durango where I know everything would fit. I have a little amp and an old box I could throw in my car just need to replace the subs What do you guys thgink let me know thanks


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so are the bass control knobs, such as the ones for my PG amps universal between other amp brands? i the reason i ask is because all the solder came off mine. i think its repairable but....if not i need a new *cheap* one


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Dont splice wires...use a relay and some sort of a distro block


What would be the problem with using a normal switch on the REMOTE wire?  
It doesn't carry any high amount of current and is well within the limits of most switches, to my knowledge.


----------

